# Recommend an area to live



## Octopussy (May 2, 2014)

Hi,

We would be moving to Philippines on a 2 year assignment in early Sept. My work place would be in Makati CBD. We have 2 kids (5 year / 2 years old) and are looking at European International School as the possible schooling option for the elder kid. I need some opinions on what area we should look at to live, considering the traffic situation is Metro Manila so our son doesnt have to spend too much time commuting to and from the school.
We are looking at area with the following parameters:
1. 2 bedroom unfurnished condo (~30K PHP)
2. Expat population
3. Family safety and things for them to enjoy (wife would not be working)

Questions:
Would Makati / Fort be out of my range even for unfurnished apartment?
How is Paranaqay? I could gather very little info on internet.
Any other pointers to properties (property name/ agent/ reference) etc you can share with me? 

We would be visiting Philippines as a family in next 2 weeks on a scouting trip, so i am looking for recommendations which i can visit / meet. Looking forward to all the inputs.


----------



## geandc (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome! Honestly, though, P30k is not gonna cut it in the Fort or Makati area if you're looking for an area with expats. You'd have to go to the outskirts of Makati to get your price, but of course theres a reason for that. I would plan on 70-90k for a decent 2-3 bdrm. In the paranaque area there are many small, gated sub-divisions with houses but again you're probably looking at 40-50k. The other issue is when you rent here, more often than not they ask for 12 months to 2 years of rent as a deposit. We were quite shocked by this, but it was the norm. An area that's quite popular with expats is the Alabang area, just south of paranaque. There are many gated subdivsions here (ayala alabang, alabang hills, san jose to name a few), some big malls, country clubs and now with the skyway, it's 20 min to Makati. The houses here range from ranch style to Beverly hills with rent from 40-250k, but more of a western, modern feel. I feel this is important if your spouse is not working, and needs to have things to do. There are many online real estate websites you can view regarding these areas. Also, international schools here are expensive running from P400k to P1mil. Most have very good bus service.


----------



## PogiBaby (Apr 2, 2014)

You might be able to find a smaller home in BF Paranaque closer to your price range. BF has a larger Korean population, restaurants, gated neighborhoods. It is actually quite nice there. It was where my in-laws live and I have stayed there for a while. My mother-in-law has a large, furnished home and rents it for 60-70k a month. She usually gets 6 months rent in advance... although, sometimes she will accept 1st month and last month for the deposit. It really depends on the homeowner and how much they want the place rented. From Paranaque you are still looking at quite a commute to Makati, even using the Skyway highway. I think my father-in-law would take about an hour each way for work. It can take 30 minutes just to get out of BF.

I agree with the other post that Makati and the Fort will be out of your price range. My husband was looking at places there and if you want to live in safer areas you are looking at paying 20k for a small studio.

Good luck!


----------



## geandc (Jul 27, 2014)

I've rented twice before in the Alabang area, and it was common practice to pay 12 months advance + 2 months security deposit. After talking with our broker and other renters it was common practice. One renter even asked for 24 months  . Sounds like in other areas it's negotiable. Good thing we eventually bought.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

geandc said:


> I've rented twice before in the Alabang area, and it was common practice to pay 12 months advance + 2 months security deposit. After talking with our broker and other renters it was common practice. One renter even asked for 24 months  . Sounds like in other areas it's negotiable. Good thing we eventually bought.


Dumb question....12 months advance means you're not paying rent those 12 months monthly right?


----------



## PogiBaby (Apr 2, 2014)

And if your landlord suddenly decides to kick you out, they should reimburse you the rent...


----------



## Octopussy (May 2, 2014)

Just an update. I recently visited Philippines on our first acclimatization visit. The rental in nice areas are quite high (does most of the expats have it covered as part of their company pay package?). So far the reasonable option i could find was Merville in Paranaquy, though i fear constant noise from airport during the day. Other area where rent seems to be reasonable is Wack Wack (Any thoughts on this area?). 
The apartment which was shown to us in Alabang (90 sqm/2 bedroom) was not very nice and that too for P60K (Is this the real rent in Alabang?). I still have till Oct first week when i need to move in, but want to hear some more views.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Paying rent*



cvgtpc1 said:


> Dumb question....12 months advance means you're not paying rent those 12 months monthly right?


Actually you pay for 14 months, in advance, then you pay in advance every month you are there. You stay for 30 days you pay in advance for 30 days stay.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

One has to be very careful in considering to live in Paranaque because it, like Baclaran, is considered to be a high crime area.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Octopussy said:


> Just an update. I recently visited Philippines on our first acclimatization visit. The rental in nice areas are quite high (does most of the expats have it covered as part of their company pay package?). So far the reasonable option i could find was Merville in Paranaquy, though i fear constant noise from airport during the day. Other area where rent seems to be reasonable is Wack Wack (Any thoughts on this area?).
> The apartment which was shown to us in Alabang (90 sqm/2 bedroom) was not very nice and that too for P60K (Is this the real rent in Alabang?). I still have till Oct first week when i need to move in, but want to hear some more views.


Are you moving into the Manila area by choice or because you simply don't know where else to live?
Trying to live and stay alive in areas like that is about the same as being in South Central Los Angeles in California..


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

JimnNila143 said:


> Actually you pay for 14 months, in advance, then you pay in advance every month you are there. You stay for 30 days you pay in advance for 30 days stay.


Was in that situation once on a smaller scale and though it was smoke and mirrors it was nice seeing more of my paycheck without the monthly rent coming out.


----------



## geandc (Jul 27, 2014)

Octopussy said:


> Just an update. I recently visited Philippines on our first acclimatization visit. The rental in nice areas are quite high (does most of the expats have it covered as part of their company pay package?). So far the reasonable option i could find was Merville in Paranaquy, though i fear constant noise from airport during the day. Other area where rent seems to be reasonable is Wack Wack (Any thoughts on this area?).
> The apartment which was shown to us in Alabang (90 sqm/2 bedroom) was not very nice and that too for P60K (Is this the real rent in Alabang?). I still have till Oct first week when i need to move in, but want to hear some more views.



The better expat packages will include a relocation package which includes some time in a hotel (usually up to 1 month) to get acclimated, time with a local real estate agent to locate a property, assistance with security and school deposits, a lump-sum to cover unexpected moving costs, and moving of personal items (furniture,etc.). Manila is a hard place to just pick up and move to without some help.


----------



## geandc (Jul 27, 2014)

JimnNila143 said:


> Actually you pay for 14 months, in advance, then you pay in advance every month you are there. You stay for 30 days you pay in advance for 30 days stay.


With my rental agreement, I paid 12 months in advance, plus 2 months security deposit for a total of 14 months. So for the 12 month period I'm paying nothing else other than utilities.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Rentals, etc.*



geandc said:


> With my rental agreement, I paid 12 months in advance, plus 2 months security deposit for a total of 14 months. So for the 12 month period I'm paying nothing else other than utilities.


You should do OK here. What you have actually done is signed a long-term agreement and you have to live there at least 12 months. We have never signed a long term agreement because, eventually, my wife wants us to buy a piece of land and build a house with a garden. This is what our dreams are at the present time.


----------



## geandc (Jul 27, 2014)

JimnNila143 said:


> You should do OK here. What you have actually done is signed a long-term agreement and you have to live there at least 12 months. We have never signed a long term agreement because, eventually, my wife wants us to buy a piece of land and build a house with a garden. This is what our dreams are at the present time.


This contract was about 8 years ago. After the initial 12 months, we ended up extending for 12 more months (another 12 month prepayment). It was uneventful, until the landlord refused to pay back most of the security deposit due to ridiculous claims such as exposed pipes in the yard (water pipes that had always been there), cracks on the exterior wall, damaged to the yard and requirement for landscaping, just to name a few. After some research, we found out she did this to the prior renters as well. We looked into suing, but the cost of the lawyer and fees was just not worth it. I chocked this up as a learning experience, and in the end helped us make the wise decision to buy a house.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Wack Wack is ok, and is just opposite Ortigas which has plenty of amenities. Traffic to Makati isn't too bad once you learn how to drive through Mandaluyong though I can't think of an international school near there.

Merville is a bigger area and quite nice (and not too expensive). Nomad's Sports Club is there which is superb for the kids and not too bad for yourself. There is an international school nearby, MGIS Mahatma Ghandi School. Not sure of the educational standard however the grounds look nice.


----------

